# Ex-commando arrested before JTF2 memoir release



## stegner (30 Apr 2008)

> Ex-commando arrested before JTF2 memoir release
> 
> Updated Wed. Apr. 30 2008 6:52 PM ET
> 
> ...



http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080430/jtf2_memoir_080430/20080430?hub=TopStories


----------



## Armymedic (30 Apr 2008)

Nothing like a criminal case to provide free advertising for your up coming book.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2008)

> Morisset has faced legal trouble before. In 2003, not long after he left the military, he pleaded guilty to similar sex charges and served a 14-month prison sentence.
> 
> He claims in his book that at the time he was conducting an investigation for CSIS into government employees using the Internet for pornography.
> 
> Morisset says he was ordered to admit the crimes, but maintains today he did nothing wrong.



Sure.  And it's just a coincidence now that he's been arrested on similar charges.  Maybe he'll get off because of his PTSD.  :


----------



## MarkS33 (30 Apr 2008)

> In Morisset's telling, the commandos entered the building, shot the suspects, then left -- leaving Ottawa police to take care of the hostages.



I think somebody has been reading too much Rainbow Six lately...


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2008)

I would read this book if it was in engrish anda available here. I would read Darnel Bass's also, if I had a copy here.  I knew Bass, but not that well.

To get into SF, you have to be switched on all all ways, so I can't see Morriset being a nutcase prior to being TOS'd by the SF unit in question. Nor do I think he is now.

Truth or not so truths, its one mans interpetation of how things affected his life, and how hee seen things during his TI.

However, he should not go into sensitive operational detail, but there is more than one way to tell a story without upsetting the apple cart.

I'll hold off judgement until I can get more info both on him, and the book.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I'll hold off judgement until I can get more info both on him, and the book.



Wesley,

Normally I would agree with you, however, there are a couple of things that so far don't add up. First thing is the bank hostage situation in Ottawa in '94. It would seem strange that the military would be called in for a criminal matter. While I can see members attending in a observer status (especially as this was during the formative stages of JTF-2), but actually going in and killing the hostage takers doesn't make sense. Also, the JTF-2 commanders would have no say in the matter, the local police ETF commander would have control as to who went in or not. Plus, if JTF-2 had actually done the shooting it would have leaked out well before now. 

The second thing that doesn't add up is the 2001 "CSIS" operation in Afghanistan. First off, JTF-2 is a strategic military assets that reports to CDS/MND, CSIS has no control over it. For JTF-2 to carryout a mission of this type would require the approval of the very least the CDS' approval and I cannot imagine the CDS (either General Maurice Baril or Ray Henault  depending on time of the year) ordering such a mission without the PM's approval.

Any way, I'm sure we will be hearing more about this as in the next few days. Ciao!


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2008)

Why does this get drawn out every time there is a case like this?



> Coulombe, who has known Morisset since 1993, says the book was a way for the one-time commando to deal with his own severe case of post-traumatic stress disorder.



The whole thing has both sides grasping at straws.  I am sure that this is going to keep some journalists glued to the case and it will be a regular monthly item in editions of the National Enquirer.


----------



## geo (1 May 2008)

Hmmm....
Will have to see if there are any copies of the book on the shelves this weekend.
At the very worst.... it'll be a good yarn to consume late at night 8)


----------



## big_castor (1 May 2008)

Some excerpts (in french) are available here.


----------



## 40below (1 May 2008)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> the local police ETF commander would have control as to who went in or not. Plus, if JTF-2 had actually done the shooting it would have leaked out well before now.



This. It smells more than a farmyard in July. Having covered cops for 20 years, there's no way a police TRU commander would stand his guys down and cede jurisdiction to a military unit in a civilian setting, no matter how well-trained they were, because he's going to be wearing the bag if anything goes wrong. There could be high-ranking officers willing to toss away their jobs and their pensions in such circumstances, but I doubt you'd find too many. Ottawa has Parliament and a few other important buildings and has a couple of highly-trained city police and RCMP tactical units, and if they needed backup, they'd call OPP. JTF would probably be allowed to watch from the command van but there's NO way the police would allow them to go in there with guns blazing. And if they had, every cop in the city would know about it 20 minutes later and after 14 years, at least one of them would have talked.

Also, would it not have come out at autopsy that the bank robbers were shot with military ammunition rather than police issue? That in itself would be a huge red flag, because any death at the hands of police is an automatic public inquest where such matters are put on the table, including the cause and manner of death. They also summons the police who were responsible for the death or who were nearby when it happens, so those front-line guys would then be required to perjure themselves under oath and say they did the shooting to protect the JTF. 

No way.


----------



## KevinB (1 May 2008)

40below said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Also, would it not have come out at autopsy that the bank robbers were shot with military ammunition rather than police issue? That in itself would be a huge red flag, because any death at the hands of police is an automatic public inquest where such matters are put on the table, including the cause and manner of death.



 I dont buy the incident - but just offering no other comments but
1)  I am pretty sure in that time frame JTF-2 was still taking the same round the RCMP SERT had been issuing, and Federal buy 9mm HP will be the same round cross Canada, which at that time I beleive was Federal BPLE 115gr +P+ JHP.  I dont recall when OPD went to .40cal but IIRC it was after that date.  
2) I dont recall any Hostage takings in Ottawa during that period that ended that way.
3) Not all police shootings require a public inquest


----------



## Sf2 (1 May 2008)

> It would seem strange that the military would be called in for a criminal matter. While I can see members attending in a observer status (especially as this was during the formative stages of JTF-2), but actually going in and killing the hostage takers doesn't make sense. Also, the JTF-2 commanders would have no say in the matter, the local police ETF commander would have control as to who went in or not.



Why would SERT hand over their duties to JTF2 only to not be allowed to engage hostage takers?  That doesn't make any sense.  Of course they are allowed.  That is the reason for their existence.

There is an extensive legal process that allows the military to take over a situation and engage the bad guys.


----------



## ArmyRick (1 May 2008)

Interesting stuff. I will watch and see on this one. Any other news on this guy?


----------



## Old Sweat (1 May 2008)

The situation as described is not one that would call for military intervention. At the time there were two ways that the CF could support civilian law enforcement. The first, aid of the civil power, required the attorney general of a province to requistion military assistance from the CDS in the case of a real or apprehended insurrection beyond the capacity of the province to handle. The second, armed assistance to another government department, required the solicitor general to request assistance from the minister of national defence after receiving the request from his provincial counterpart. If the MND approved the request, he would then pass it to the CDS for action. A hostage taking as part of a criminal act would not qualify in either case.

Furthermore, at the time I was in J3 in NDHQ and part of my duties concerned support to law enforcement. If this incident had happened, I would have been aware of the situation and would have been in continual contact with the solicitor general's department. 

The incident never happened.


----------



## Weinie (1 May 2008)

This is fiction, plain and simple.


----------



## Remius (1 May 2008)

Yeah right.  All you nay sayers work for the MIB.  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (1 May 2008)

Its fairly easy for a person to write a story claiming a secret unit did so-and-so and he did this-and-that.  Unfortunately, the units in question are bound to silence and cannot publicly refute the claims of the story writer.  Fortunately there are always persons out there who, having been in the right places in the past, can verify that this story... 

SOUNDS LIKE COMPLETE BS

Put on your helmet boys and girls, Im sure the book is a real hoot...  :warstory:


"The military said the book is a threat to national security while Morisset's publishers called it the only public, first-hand account about the inner workings of the JTF2."
   ...but then...
"Coulombe insists there are few details in the book that were not already available in previous books about the unit."

Even the publisher is full of it...


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> "Coulombe insists there are few details in the book that were not already available in previous books about the unit."



If that's the case, what's the point of a new book?    ???  Then again, if it's in French, at least they're tapping a different audience...


----------



## Remius (1 May 2008)

if it's BS, then how is it a threat to National Security?  just saying.

Wouldn't have been prudent to just dismiss the details in the book and pass the guy off as a quack?


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> if it's BS, then how is it a threat to National Security?  just saying.
> 
> Wouldn't have been prudent to just dismiss the details in the book and pass the guy off as a quack?



Because; even BS when read in the wrong context can create a Breach of Security or perhaps an International Incident.  False 'Rumours' and 'Innuendo' can be very damaging.  

Let's just pretend you are someone of importance, and someone wrote to a newspaper that you were a pedophile.  It doesn't have to have any semblance of truth to it, but your reputation has now been irreparably damaged and/or perhaps totally destroyed.

Do you understand now?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 May 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> if it's BS, then how is it a threat to National Security?  just saying.
> 
> Wouldn't have been prudent to just dismiss the details in the book and pass the guy off as a quack?





> Jean-Claude Larouche, the book's publisher, says he received a letter Monday from the Department of National Defence warning the book's publication could threaten national security.
> 
> A spokesperson for the department echoed the concerns expressed in the letter.
> 
> ...



The news story says that a letter from DND was received by the publisher, but that letter is not quoted only mentioned (unless the quote by Lt. Riche is from the letter).  Even the statements from Riche are generic and do not touch on the legitimacy or accuracy of Morrisset.  Her comments could be interpreted as:  even if Morrisset had been in JTF-2 and even if he had taken part in operations he should not be telling stories about the unit, whether they are untrue or not, because if he had been in JTF-2 he would have signed an agreement to not talk about the unit.


----------



## Remius (1 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Because; even BS when read in the wrong context can create a Breach of Security or perhaps an International Incident.  False 'Rumours' and 'Innuendo' can be very damaging.
> 
> Let's just pretend you are someone of importance, and someone wrote to a newspaper that you were a pedophile.  It doesn't have to have any semblance of truth to it, but your reputation has now been irreparably damaged and/or perhaps totally destroyed.
> 
> Do you understand now?




Sort of my point George.  We're all dismissing this as BS, a good yarn etc etc.  I don't think most of us have actually read the whole thing or are privy to certain info in the book to begin with but it has DND's attention.  

The fact is this: He's a former operator with JTF2 claiming to have written a tell-all.  Maybe he's telling fibs, maybe he has an axe to grind.  Didn't Andy McNabb do something similar about the SAS?  So did a few other "anonymous authers".  

Do you think he's telling BS or is this actually a breach of his non-disclosure agreement.  The fact is that this is probably something more serious than mere BS and story telling.


----------



## Weinie (1 May 2008)

> The fact is this: He's a former operator with JTF2 claiming to have written a tell-all.



  When I hear the term operator in association with JTF-2, I think gunfighter. Who says he was an operator? There are probably some on this forum who knew him, and can tell you what his trade/job really was! When that info becomes more broadly disseminated. I suspect that grains of salt will become commonplace when this topic is discussed.


----------



## Remius (1 May 2008)

Weinie said:
			
		

> When I hear the term operator in association with JTF-2, I think gunfighter. Who says he was an operator? There are probably some on this forum who knew him, and can tell you what his trade/job really was! When that info becomes more broadly disseminated. I suspect that grains of salt will become commonplace when this topic is discussed.



Ok, sorry, he claims to be an operator/assaulter etc etc.  i take it you didn't read the extract provided in one of the links.  That account certainly wasn't about his time as a GD monkey.


----------



## Old Sweat (1 May 2008)

Crantor,

While part of his story as reported in the press has already been discredited, the accuracy of his narrative is not the moot point. The issue is that he authored a book he claims to be about his time in JTF2. That is contrary to the non-disclosure agreement, and that landed him temporarily at least in the slammer.

The Brits let McNabb reap the benefits of Brave Two Zero and subsequent titles. That encouraged others to do the same, and led to security concerns. That eventually resulted in a policy of not allowing violaters of the non-disclosure policy any further contact with the special forces community. I read somewhere that a former senior officer in the regiment who rose to Lieutenant General and commanded the British forces in the first Gulf War being escorted out of 22 SAS lines when he showed up for a memorial service for an old friend. His crime - including details of his time in the SAS in his memoirs.

In my opinion it is better to nip this sort of thing in the bud.


----------



## Weinie (1 May 2008)

> Ok, sorry, he claims to be an operator/assaulter etc etc.  i take it you didn't read the extract provided in one of the links.  That account certainly wasn't about his time as a GD monkey.



   I did read the extract, and all of the following commentary, including your own. Perhaps you misunderstood the intent of my post.

GD monkeys, and many others of that ilk, don't get their hands on sniper rifles so that they can look down the scope and see the Taliban slitting throats, or have the opportunity to do some of the other things that he claims. 

By purposely exaggerating and sensationalizing, he can then claim that any subsequent actions by DND, are retribution for "spilling the beans." My point is that the beans he spilled never happened except in his fertile imagination ( or perhaps CSIS ordered him to write it this way.)


----------



## garb811 (1 May 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> The issue is that he authored a book he claims to be about his time in JTF2. That is contrary to the non-disclosure agreement, and that landed him temporarily at least in the slammer.


He actually was arrested and charged with contacting two minors with the intent of committing sexual crimes.  Considering he's already been tried, convicted and sentanced to 14 months for previous sex crimes...


----------



## NL_engineer (1 May 2008)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> The second thing that doesn't add up is the 2001 "CSIS" operation in Afghanistan. First off, JTF-2 is a strategic military assets that reports to CDS/MND, CSIS has no control over it. For JTF-2 to carryout a mission of this type would require the approval of the very least the CDS' approval and I cannot imagine the CDS (either General Maurice Baril or Ray Henault  depending on time of the year) ordering such a mission without the PM's approval.



It sounds like a Tom Clancy book to me  ;D

But it leaves the question how many bureaucrats would approve something like that (without informing the PM's Office)  ???


----------



## Old Sweat (1 May 2008)

Garb811

Thanks for the correction. It still does not alter the fact that he violated his non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## Nemo888 (1 May 2008)

I do remember the Army shooting up some bank robbers who took hostages in Ottawa, but that was roughly 30 years ago. Before even the RCMP anti-terrorist force existed. God before even the word terrorist existed. All the bank robbers were shot but a few survived. Of course that was before the internet so it's like it never happened (since you can't google it)


----------



## 40below (2 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's just pretend you are someone of importance, and someone wrote to a newspaper that you were a pedophile.  It doesn't have to have any semblance of truth to it, but your reputation has now been irreparably damaged and/or perhaps totally destroyed.
> 
> Do you understand now?



What fantasy world do you live in where newspapers print unsubstantiated letters claiming people are pedophiles without even running them past their lawyers first or seeking corroboration first? Newspapers don't do that. Ever. The thing about libel damages in Canada is a media outlet that repeats them is equally responsible for damages as the person who makes the allegations.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 May 2008)

Come on 40BL, the media often bite off more than they can chew without digesting the facts.

To say the print nothing but the truth is a giant crock of shyte.


----------



## Greymatters (2 May 2008)

40below said:
			
		

> What fantasy world do you live in where newspapers print unsubstantiated letters claiming people are pedophiles without even running them past their lawyers first or seeking corroboration first? Newspapers don't do that. Ever. The thing about libel damages in Canada is a media outlet that repeats them is equally responsible for damages as the person who makes the allegations.



I think your missing his point...


----------



## Nemo888 (2 May 2008)

I think he got bit in the ass by his own level of Non-disclosure agreement. Monitored for life baby.


----------



## blacktriangle (2 May 2008)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry, he claims to be an operator/assaulter etc etc.  i take it you didn't read the extract provided in one of the links.  That account certainly wasn't about his time as a GD monkey.



It still could of made for an OK book. "When I drove a cube van for the JTF"...


----------



## Garett (2 May 2008)




----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 May 2008)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2008/04/30/5434266-cp.html
Doubts raised about accuracy of controversial book on JTF2 commandos

By Jonathan Montpetit, THE CANADIAN PRESS

MONTREAL - Doubts are being raised about the accuracy of an incendiary first-hand account of Canada's secretive Joint Task Force 2 commando unit, a book whose author was arrested on the eve of its launch last week. 
Several presumably top-secret missions are detailed in "Nous etions invincibles" ("We Were Invincible"), which is billed as a memoir of Denis Morisset's time with the unit from 1993 to 2001. 

The book's more explosive claims include that JTF2 members took part in the assassination of a suspected war criminal and conducted an unauthorized intelligence operation in Afghanistan years before the Sept. 11 attacks. 
Such claims have raised eyebrows among military insiders, observers and at least one of the book's subjects. 

Morisset says he was among four JTF2 members who served as bodyguards for Romeo Dallaire during the Rwandan genocide. 
"Mr. Denis Morisset never served as a bodyguard to retired lieutenant-general Dallaire while (he was) commanding his mission in Rwanda," said Rafael Guzman, a spokesperson for Dallaire who consulted with the senator on the issue. 

According to the book, JTF2 also conducted a series of reconnaissance missions while in Rwanda and witnessed part of the massacre of 10 Belgian soldiers in April 1994. 
Dallaire's office questioned the timeline Morisset gives for JTF2's presence in Rwanda, saying there would have been little overlap with Dallaire's assignment. 
Morisset's description of a late-1990s JTF2 mission in Afghanistan that was ordered by CSIS but hidden from the federal government is also being met with incredulity. 

"It just doesn't make sense that we would have been involved in operations at that stage," said Scott Taylor, editor-in-chief of military affairs magazine Esprit de Corps and co-author of "Tested Mettle: Canada's Peacekeepers at War," which deals partly with JTF2. 
"Under what national interest would they have been serving (in Afghanistan) in 1998 when it was a civil war between the Taliban and the Northern Alliance?" 
The debate over the accuracy of "Nous etions invincibles" has carried over into several military Internet forums. 

Like Taylor, many question the logic behind events described in the book. 
Morisset's claim that JTF2 was called to end a hostage-taking at an Ottawa bank in 1994 is met with skepticism on several fronts. 
Some point out there seems to be no public record of the event, which Morisset says took place at a bank near Parliament Hill and ended in gunfire. 

Ultimately separating fact from fiction, both within the book and among critics, could prove futile given the JTF2's near mythic secrecy, the military's cone of silence and the ravages of mental illness. 
"Everything we could check out, we did," said the book's publisher Jean-Claude Larouche. "But there are many details that only he can say, 'This is what happened."' 
Complicating matters is Morisset's personal life. 

He was arrested last week and charged with contacting two minors with the intent of committing sexual crimes. His co-author has speculated it was an attempt to discredit his book. 
Morisset served a 14-month prison sentence after pleading guilty to similar charges in 2003. He says he was ordered to admit the crimes and maintains he did nothing wrong. 
His friends also point out that he suffers from a severe case of post-traumatic stress disorder, as does Dallaire. 

Despite the uncertainty that hangs over much of the book's content, Taylor believes it will bring some much-needed accountability to JTF2's actions. 
"Every little look at this unit... will probably have a good result in that we probably shouldn't have a unit that is able to operate behind a complete cloak of secrecy and silence," he said. 
Without a Canadian foreign intelligence service, Taylor says Canadian commandos may operate at the mercy of allies who provide vital information. 

"For us to deploy highly trained skilled commandos, either we're doing someone else's dirty work or it's going to be limited to operations at home, because we really don't have the capacity to understand the tribal nuances of Afghanistan," Taylor said. 
The few bits of information that do escape about JTF2's activities sometimes come from south of the border. 
It was only during Congressional hearings in 2001 that Canadians learned the elite commandos were part of an international force hunting Taliban and al-Qaida suspects in Afghanistan. 

But for all its secrecy, JTF2 hasn't exactly been immune from bad publicity. 
One commando blew off two fingers and another was badly burned during a 1994 training exercise in British Columbia. 
A JTF2 explosives expert went AWOL in 2003, possibly with sensitive information, only to surface several months later in Thailand. 
And in 2006, a unit member ducked assault charges because he couldn't be named for security reasons. 
"They've had a few black eyes," Taylor said.


----------



## Old Sweat (4 May 2008)

I guess I should feel sorry for Morisset as he probably is a sick puppy, and I guess I do a little bit. That is not going to help him a whole bunch and hopefully the legal system will get him some treartment if he is convicted and sent to the slammer.  

As is suggested in the Canadian Press story, the comment in the post before it sums up the whole sad affair.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2008)

> His friends also point out that he suffers from a severe case of post-traumatic stress disorder, *as does Dallaire.*



I hope he's not trying to compare.  I have to admit, I was not too impresses with D'Allaire's original claim but I have come to understand (if not accept) it.


----------



## NL_engineer (4 May 2008)

> Despite the uncertainty that hangs over much of the book's content, Taylor believes it will bring some much-needed accountability to JTF2's actions.
> "Every little look at this unit... will probably have a good result in that we probably shouldn't have a unit that is able to operate behind a complete cloak of secrecy and silence," he said.
> Without a Canadian foreign intelligence service, Taylor says Canadian commandos may operate at the mercy of allies who provide vital information.
> 
> ...



And Scott Taylor is talking out of his a** again  : on something that he has little knowledge of (like most of us when it comes to said unit)



Wow this book looks like a good read ;D  Tom Clancy better look out because this guy may have a better book ;D


----------



## Nemo888 (5 May 2008)

Often troubles can be traced to just a few psychopaths with too much power, ask your local int op. Special forces lead injections in Rwanda may have stopped the genocide. Darfur same deal. Then the next tyrant who steps up can be given a quiet ultimatum before things get bad. Until of course we get our own psycho who controls some of the best assasins in the world with no public oversight,....


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 May 2008)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Often troubles can be traced to just a few psychopaths with too much power, ask your local int op. Special forces lead injections in Rwanda may have stopped the genocide. Darfur same deal. Then the next tyrant who steps up can be given a quiet ultimatum before things get bad. Until of course we get our own psycho who controls some of the best assasins in the world with no public oversight,....



Thinking about pursuing the fiction market too?


----------



## George Wallace (5 May 2008)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Often troubles can be traced to just a few psychopaths with too much power, ask your local int op. Special forces lead injections in Rwanda may have stopped the genocide. Darfur same deal. Then the next tyrant who steps up can be given a quiet ultimatum before things get bad. Until of course we get our own psycho who controls some of the best assasins in the world with no public oversight,....



OK?  Are you on the same page as the rest of us?  Do you understand what this whole topic is about?  How did we suddenly get to Special Forces lead injections (?) in Rwanda and Darfur?  What kind of injections are you talking about?  What does this have to do with an "Ex-commando arrested before JTF2 memoir release"?


----------



## 1feral1 (5 May 2008)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Until of course we get our own psycho who controls some of the best assasins in the world with no public oversight,....



I am lost here 

What do you mean by our 'own'?


----------



## George Wallace (5 May 2008)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I do remember the Army shooting up some bank robbers who took hostages in Ottawa, but that was roughly 30 years ago. Before even the RCMP anti-terrorist force existed. God before even the word terrorist existed. All the bank robbers were shot but a few survived. Of course that was before the internet so it's like it never happened (since you can't google it)



A rather odd statement.  How old are you?  You remember this from thirty years ago (should make you 40ish), and you have also been in a fist fight with one of the three involved with the Regent Park murder (fighting with 18 - 20 year olds).



			
				Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I've only ever been in one fist fight in the Army and it was with one of the A$$%**S in question. I felt a little guilty about it at the time. Wished I would have swung a little harder now. He actually threw dirt in my eyes. I thought he was all talk and no guts.



I am starting to smell something that swims in the sea here..........Perhaps a little bit of Bovine Scatology too.


----------



## armoured recce man (5 May 2008)

i just remembered that this guy was posted to 12 rbc right after is tour with the JTF, I know that sometimes it doesn'nt mean anything but that guy was a ''little'' overweight ( note some sarcasasim ) and not really a fast thinker but like i said it doesn't mean anything and by the way the denis morisset was a sig op....just a bad case of loose nut....


cheers


----------



## Strike (5 May 2008)

armoured recce man said:
			
		

> ...and by the way the denis morisset was a sig op....just a bad case of loose nut....
> 
> 
> cheers



Your view is shared by many.  One has to wonder when the only reference of this bank robbery that can be found on the net is from this book.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 May 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Your view is shared by many.  One has to wonder when the only reference of this bank robbery that can be found on the net is from this book.



Obviously it was covered up . . .     >


----------



## Armymedic (5 May 2008)

Except from a TO Star article from today found here:

http://www.thestar.com/News/Canada/article/421452



> Some of the exploits Morisset recounts – like the unit's role in taking out 17 Shining Path guerrillas during a Peruvian hostage-taking in 1996 – have been documented elsewhere. But others, such as claims that six of his fellow unit members have committed suicide, the tale of a botched mission in Afghanistan, or the account of a commando raid to "eliminate" hostage-takers during an Ottawa bank heist in 1994, can't be independently verified. A spokesperson for the Ottawa Police Service told the Toronto Star "there was no such incident."
> 
> In another passage in the book, Morisset claims he was part of a four-man security detail assigned to protect Lt.-Gen. Roméo Dallaire in Rwanda.
> 
> ...



My opinion is that if BS is being called on one detail, then we should question the validity of everything else printed in the book.


----------



## Harris (5 May 2008)

Careful, or he'll send the black helocopters after you..... :-X 8)


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 May 2008)

And no-one will know what happened until he writes the sequel . . .

Watch out Marchinko, there's new sheriff in town.   ;D


----------



## armoured recce man (5 May 2008)

And by the way he was posted in the summer of 2000 at the 12 rbc.... so I guest it was an attached posting.....sad for him that he could not redeem airmiles in those day..so much TD...


----------

